# [ŁATAĆ SIĘ]Groźna dziura phishingowa we wszyskich przeglądar

## Jacekalex

Jak w temacie:

https://thehackernews.com/2017/04/unicode-Punycode-phishing-attack.html

Jak na razie, załatać można tylko Firefoxa, ustawiając w about:config klucz

```
network.IDN_show_punycode,  true
```

Domyślnie ten klucz istnieje, ale ma wartość false.

W przypadku Chrome załatana ma być wersja 58, Opera pewnie też kiedyś 

to załata, w każdym razie dziura jest dosyć groźna, zwłaszcza w połączeniu 

z nieaktualizowanym softem w routerze.

Tu jest demo ataku.

Pozdro

 :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

Oprócz przeglądarek ciała mogą dać też potencjalnie sprzedawcy domen oraz wystawcy certyfikatów. Dzięki takiemu kwiatkowi Let's encrypt mógłby stracić zaufanie…

----------

## gencia

Co sądzicie o Brave? Na jakimś portalu it zdobyła pierwsze miejsce jako najbezpieczniejsza przeglądarka z wbudowanym proxy. Opera, Brave i teraz Firefox dostanie wbudowany VPN w przeglądarkę. Jądro Linux 5.6 też ma mieć wbudowany openvpn. Mozilla obecnie testuje wersję beta swojej własnej aplikacji VPN pod nazwą Firefox Private Network. Firma ma już rozszerzenie do przeglądarki Firefox, które zabezpiecza połączenia użytkowników z przeglądarką, ale aplikacja to VPN w pełnym tego słowa znaczeniu. Aplikacja jest obecnie dostępna tylko w Stanach Zjednoczonych.

----------

